# Best Air con Cleaner



## DD1

What are you views on the best diy cleaner for the air con ?

any reviews about ?

cheers :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT

1z Klima-Cleaner Air Conditioning Cleaner or Wurth A/C & Heating System Cleaner

"Air Conditioner Cleaning" - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/136495-air-conditioner-cleaning.html#post1447731


----------



## Dave89zetecS

Autobrite Direct

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/air-conditioner-cleaner-sanitiser-deodoriser.html


----------



## Demetrios72

This one worked for me

CAR VAN LORRY AIR CONDITIONING CLEANER AND PURIFIER: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## Grizzle

1z klima cleaner was the best for me.


----------



## FiestaDan

maybe ebay might be good for something like this


----------



## Andy G

If you have a Poundstretcher near you have a look in there, they sell the same type as comma/carplan & many others under the car pride brand for a .....£1


----------



## Trip tdi

Try the Autoglym version, does the job :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious

Planetpolish's Aircon Karma is the best l've tried so far,leaves a nice fresh menthol smell too. As a very recent ex-smoker l cant find any trace of the smell of tabs in the car after using it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronwash

1Z klima is really good,i wouldnt even try something else.


----------



## toni

I prefer Wynn's Airco Cleaner. I found it did a much better than 1Z Klima at taking the stench out of my AC system.


----------



## firebirdrc

Are you sure that you use Wynn Airco Cleaner? because I see that you need AIRCOMATIC™ II Ultrasonic A/C Cleaning System in order to spray it into the system.


----------



## donkeyboy

I used the 1z Kilma Cleaner on my 2007 Honda Legend and it soaked into the ECU causing £3000 worth of damage for a new ECU and wiring loom.

I would suggest a bomb type for safer use.


----------

